# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Các bác giúp em với, servo Panasonic Minas A4 bị lỗi Err 38

## vanlam1102

Chào các bác, servo của em Minas A4 bị 
lỗi Err 38. em kết nối các kiểu như trong tài liệu rồi mà servo không on.
giúp em với, em xin hậu tạ bằng thẻ đt hihi.





https://industrial.panasonic.com/con...minas_a4_e.pdf

----------


## decided

> Chào các bác, servo của em Minas A4 bị 
> lỗi Err 38. em kết nối các kiểu như trong tài liệu rồi mà servo không on.
> giúp em với, em xin hậu tạ bằng thẻ đt hihi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://industrial.panasonic.com/con...minas_a4_e.pdf


cái này chắc bác set lại paramet nhé, mục bảo vệ quá đường đi đó bác, chắc mục đó đang set on ngõ vào mà bác không kết nối ngõ vào nên nó bị vậy đó bác

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## decided

> cái này chắc bác set lại paramet nhé, mục bảo vệ quá đường đi đó bác, chắc mục đó đang set on ngõ vào mà bác không kết nối ngõ vào nên nó bị vậy đó bác


bây giờ bác set paramet P004 thành 1 rồi test xem sao nhé.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## Gamo

Servo Panasonic có 2 dây cần cấp 12v-24V, bác đã cấp cho nó chưa? Nếu chưa nó sẽ báo lỗi 38

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> Servo Panasonic có 2 dây cần cấp 12v-24V, bác đã cấp cho nó chưa? Nếu chưa nó sẽ báo lỗi 38


Driver này, trước thì nó chạy Ncstudio V8. giờ em chuyển xuống V5. để em set lại P004 thành 1 xem sao.

----------


## phuongdian

Các bạn cho mình hỏi: khi mình chạy trial job, lúc màn hình hiển thị chữ Job và mình nhấn giữ phím Up thì không chuyển qua Ready mà hiển thị Error

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các bạn cho mình hỏi: khi mình chạy trial job, lúc màn hình hiển thị chữ Job và mình nhấn giữ phím Up thì không chuyển qua Ready mà hiển thị Error


servo đang ready. ko jog dc

----------


## phuongdian

> servo đang ready. ko jog dc


Vậy là phải làm sao đây bạn

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vậy là phải làm sao đây bạn


rút jack 50 pin ra khỏi driver, nếu ko lầm là jog cần phải giữ nút lên xong rồi chuyển qua giữ nút ngang nữa thì phải

----------


## phuongdian

> rút jack 50 pin ra khỏi driver, nếu ko lầm là jog cần phải giữ nút lên xong rồi chuyển qua giữ nút ngang nữa thì phải


Cảm ơn bạn đã trả lời
Mình đã rút jack 50pin ra rồi. Theo như clip trên youtube thì khi đè nút Up hiện lên chữ Ready thì đè nút ngang khi đó sẽ hiện lên Servo on rồi mới xoay motor được, còn mình mới vừa đè nút Up là hiện Error liền

----------

